# Recommendations for Termite Inspection



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife called Terminix and had them come out and give an estimate.I want to get a couple more inspections/quotes...any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i use and recommend Superior Pest/Termite Management. The owner Mike Wilcox is a very sharp, and fair priced.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Anchor Pest Control


----------

